# Interval vs. RCI?



## julienjay (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a timeshare that trades with Interval but am wondering if I should pick up another one that trades with RCI. Could you give me your thoughts on that? What am I missing by NOT being a part of RCI?


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 17, 2010)

Good Question
I have been wonderig that myself.  From reading the posts some people have had difficulties with RCI.  I have been checking the website directory of RCI, II and RVI as suggested to me from a member here.  Each of these three have many of the same TS in their membership.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 17, 2010)

It depends on what you have to trade, and what you are looking for.

My experience has been that RCI's larger inventory pool for places I wish to visit is an advantage, but I also have deposits that see most, though not quite all, of what is in the RCI spacebank.  When DVC left II for RCI, I allowed my II account to expire.

That said, I would *not* buy a timeshare specifically for access to RCI exchanges unless the timeshare in question is one you would also be willing to use yourself.


----------



## LLW (Jul 17, 2010)

Do both RCI Points and RCI Weeks have the same good access to DVC, Hilton, and Manhattan Club?


----------



## Judy (Jul 19, 2010)

julienjay said:


> What am I missing by NOT being a part of RCI?


A huge headache


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 20, 2010)

Judy said:


> A huge headache



That's what I get when I try to deal with II. I wish I could sell my one resort that is II only and I'd bail on them. 

RCI has flaws, but they are predictable. I still get very good exchanges with them. Can't ever seem to find anything I can use with II.  

Sheila


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> That's what I get when I try to deal with II. I wish I could sell my one resort that is II only and I'd bail on them.
> 
> RCI has flaws, but they are predictable. I still get very good exchanges with them. Can't ever seem to find anything I can use with II.
> 
> Sheila



Sheila - Your Starwood timeshare is a very good trader for Starwood to Starwood exchanges.  All Starwood timeshares have first priority for Starwood deposits.  Are you putting in ongoing requests at 12 or more mos. out?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Sheila - Your Starwood timeshare is a very good trader for Starwood to Starwood exchanges.  All Starwood timeshares have first priority for Starwood deposits.  Are you putting in ongoing requests at 12 or more mos. out?



I hate using ongoing searches with II. I do it all the time with RCI, but know they will call to confirm a match before booking it. Or it they don't, they still let you cancel with no penalty. With II, not so good. And that whole issue of having to call them to get the exact check-in dates you want on the search. That's just stupid in my book.

I haven't deposited my Vistana's with II in a long time because they are now in RCI Points. I'm also not a Starwood "member". 

I particularly hate the policy II has when you extend a week and then you can only use them for last minute exchanges. 

I also hate that they get all their deposits so late and we like to plan our vacations well in advance because we're locked into school schedules. 

I'm sure II is great in some respects (I enjoyed my week at the Marriott Custom House a few years ago), but they're just not a good match for our travel style. I have two weeks deposited there now that I will likely have to extend and then it's going to be a pain to use them at all.

I was never able to get a DVC week from II. A few times they came up after I already made other plans. Now that DVC is in RCI, I just don't see much need to stay with them, other than Mystic Dunes is II only. Wouldn't mind one more trip to Boston, though.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 20, 2010)

It will also be interesting to see if the Marriotts Points deal costs II most of the Marriott deposits. I haven't been following the thread very closely, but I know there is speculation. That would have to deal a blow to II's business. Could they survive with no Marriotts or DVC?

Sheila


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

Shelia - you do have to learn to work the system with II, but there are some great Starwood to Starwood trades available for Starwood owners.  But, if you don't put in an ongoing request - the best trades are all going to go to owners who do.

You don't have to be a Starwood member - trading with II is EXACTLY the same, whether your belong to the SVN or not.

With II, you can cancel within 24 hours of the trade with no penalty.  If you want them to call instead of email, have that added to your acct.

Also - Starwood does bulk spacebanking and we are seeing deposit 6-12+  mos. out.

You might want to revisit trading with II - honestly, I think you are missing out on some great opportunities to trade up into the top Starwood resorts.  I have traded my Vistana week for Starwood's newest Hawaii resort, twice.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with Denise.  Interval has the best deposits and it is extremely easy to upgrade with them.  You should pick an area, put in all of the Starwood and Marriott properties into an ongoing search, and watch what happens.  If you are worried about the fact that they automatically do the confirmation, just check email daily.  You have 24 hours to cancel an exchange without penalty.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 20, 2010)

*I'd skip both*



sfwilshire said:


> That's what I get when I try to deal with II. I wish I could sell my one resort that is II only and I'd bail on them.
> 
> RCI has flaws, but they are predictable. I still get very good exchanges with them. Can't ever seem to find anything I can use with II.
> 
> Sheila



Oh oh. Now you'll likely be pummeled with II apologists (a small, but very vocal group that defends II like it was their dog!) that YOU are doing things wrong and II ALWAYS comes through for them.  You won't believe it as you know what II is really like 95% of the time but, for unknown reasons, the IIers will swear up and down it just ain't so.  They must live on another planet as in over a decade of direct comparison RCI outperformed II for us time and time again using the exact same deposits for both. 

Neither is great. Both are more interested in making themselves a fortune than doing anything for you the paying member. RCI weeks is a nightmare now that is really only rentals.  RCI Points is the only viable option right now if you must trade using one of those two.  SFX is an option if your week(s) are quality & in demand enough but many don't meet the criteria they demand.  

Ideally you buy where you want to go & rent what you want to "just visit". Far cheaper than any type of exchange plan with either of the big two exchange systems.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 20, 2010)

That's what we have been doing lately. Except that we have stayed with RCI so if we do not like our floater dates we exchange for another date back into our home resort.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 22, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> If you are worried about the fact that they automatically do the confirmation, just check email daily.  You have 24 hours to cancel an exchange without penalty.



I do TEND to check email daily, but I've always assumed Murphy's Law would prevail and the one day I didn't check would be the day II confirmed something for me.

Sheila


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I do TEND to check email daily, but I've always assumed Murphy's Law would prevail and the one day I didn't check would be the day II confirmed something for me.
> 
> Sheila



You can ask for phone notification instead.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Ideally you buy where you want to go & rent what you want to "just visit". Far cheaper than any type of exchange plan with either of the big two exchange systems.



John - I am not a II "apologist" but I do know how to make II work for me!  

I don't think that buying where you want to go, or renting, always applies,  and a savvy owner can use a trader far more effectively in some situations.

Example - Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (Hawaii)

I could pick up a pretty cheap resale here, but the MF is $2,374 a year - too much!  

However - I have traded into this resort twice using a *1 bdm.* resale that has a MF of $611.25.  Add my II membership at $48 a year, and my exchange fee of about $140, and my total cost was about $800 for a *2 bdm.* at a prime resort.  BTW - it's an easy trade, too.

Because of the high MF, rentals at this resort are over $2K a week....

So - applying your theory - would you buy there, or rent there, or trade in with II using a low-MF trader?   

BTW - this is the NORM with Starwood to Starwood trades.  You can use an inexpensive resale to easily trade into most Starwood resorts, except for holiday weeks, and St.John and Harborside - which are more difficult trades.  YMMV


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 22, 2010)

*I might trade on that one but not many more.*



DeniseM said:


> So - applying your theory - would you buy there, or rent there, or trade in with II using a low-MF trader?
> 
> BTW - this is the NORM with Starwood to Starwood trades.  You can use an inexpensive resale to easily trade into most Starwood resorts, except for holiday weeks, and St.John and Harborside - which are more difficult trades.  YMMV



Maybe in that one case, and of course a few others could be found, a trade makes sense but that is far from the norm. I'm speaking more of the current example of Suites at Polo Towers, Las Vegas - which are on a week Getaway for 1 bedroom, full kitchen $332!  Compare that to the annual fee, trade fee & membership. And there are hundreds of them all over the map.  Why trade to any of those? 

Owning week(s) to trade has always been a borderline idea and now makes no sense at all. The ability to trade if a change is needed on occasion is fine - but as a plan it is a loser.  That applies to RCI, II and most others.   

When we were going to Atlantis trading was nearly impossible while a LMR was easily found (meaning $100/night or less). If you don't need to trade there were does it make sense? Usually it doesn't.  bv


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Maybe in that one case, and of course a few others could be found, a trade makes sense but that is far from the norm.




John - that's what I am trying to tell you.  With Starwood trades, this is the NORM!  Most of the prime Starwood TS's have a MF of $1,000-$3,000 a week, and high rent because of it.  So trading in with a cheap resale is a very viable option.

BTW - trading into Harborside Atlantis with a non-Starwood TS may be impossible, but you can definitely trade into Harborside Atlantis with a Starwood to Starwood trade, but I didn't want to make it seem easy.  My guess is that it's still easier than finding a rental for less than $100 per night.  That was a great find, but that's not the norm either...

I wouldn't exactly say I "like" II, or the way II and Starwood have colluded, but I already own 3 Starwood TS's, and I'd be cutting off my nose to spite my face if I didn't continue to squeeze every drop of value that I can get out of the system.

So, II may not be right for all owners and all timeshares, but it's not wrong for all owners and all timeshares, either.  YMMV


----------



## NJDave (Jul 22, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I do TEND to check email daily, but I've always assumed Murphy's Law would prevail and the one day I didn't check would be the day II confirmed something for me.
> 
> Sheila



You should still be able to find a rep to cancel the exchange without penalty if you were a day late and explained to them what happened.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Cap any purchase well below $4K*



DeniseM said:


> John - that's what I am trying to tell you.  With Starwood trades, this is the NORM!  Most of the prime Starwood TS's have a MF of $1,000-$3,000 a week, and high rent because of it.  So trading in with a cheap resale is a very viable option.
> 
> BTW - trading into Harborside Atlantis with a non-Starwood TS may be impossible, but you can definitely trade into Harborside Atlantis with a Starwood to Starwood trade, but I didn't want to make it seem easy.  My guess is that it's still easier than finding a rental for less than $100 per night.  That was a great find, but that's not the norm either...
> 
> ...



No, nothing is always right in every case and every owner. But in general owning to use, at a purchase cost of a maximum $3-4000. (usually MUCH less), resale of course and trading only as an occasional thing is a recipe for a happy timeshare owner.  Saying that buying a *Wood at any price and with the high annual fees they have now makes it a non-starter for a newbie. Naturally if you already own you need to maximize value anyway you can.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

> Saying that buying a *Wood at any price and with the high annual fees they have now makes it a non-starter for a newbie.



You would think so, but, you can buy a Starwood "trader" for less than $500 total - easily.  It's actually a great starter for newbie - especially if they buy a trader at a resort they like.  Right now on eBay you can buy a small 1 bdm. at Sheraton Desert Oasis for $1 + closing costs, pay a MF of $519 and use it to trade into a 2 bdm. at the top Starwood resorts.

The reason for this is that Starwood has developed a 2-tier system.  One group of Starwood resales is in the "club" and they tend to have much higher resale value.  Another group of Starwood resales is excluded from the "club", so their resale value is nothing, in many cases.  

BUT both the Big Dogs in the club, and the Little Dogs outside the club, get the Starwood priority for Starwood exchanges in II!  So the cheap ones, can trade into the expensive ones!


----------



## deedman (Jul 23, 2010)

how come the SDO TS on ebay state they trade with rci? I thought starwood was with II ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHERATON-DESERT...Timeshares&hash=item5adabd6a20#ht_2704wt_1137

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHERATON-DESERT...Timeshares&hash=item2c560d4e99#ht_6233wt_1137


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2010)

SDO, and some other Starwood resorts, trade with both RCI and II.  For the most part, their older resorts, built by other developers, trade with both, and the newer resorts, built by Starwood, trade with II.


----------



## deedman (Jul 23, 2010)

does trade with both mean just that, both? or is it one or the other, thanks.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 23, 2010)

*both are options*



deedman said:


> does trade with both mean just that, both? or is it one or the other, thanks.



It means that you can choose to use either RCI or II at that resort for exchange. You of course have to have a membership in one or the other - or both. If you have memberships in both then it is your choice which to use for any given deposit. 

As all our resorts, except Wyndham points, are both RCI & II that is how we compared RCI vs II over a decade.  Using that we found RCI was consistently better at obtaining our desired locations/times/unit sizes.  And we were picky. We needed non-school times/holidays. Always 2 bedroom or more and very specific resorts.  II often couldn't get one out of three while RCI usually hit 2 and usually all three seemingly easily. That's what finally drove us out of II as a paying member.  

Once we changed to a Corporate membership (free) using points (DRI) we not only got the resorts/times/sizes we wanted from II but got points back (use more than one week) on top of it!  That's why we now only recommend II if you have a preferred corporate access - never as a paying member as they are the last on the priority list it seems.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 23, 2010)

A couple of my timeshares can exchange on either II or RCI.  I've read up quite a bit of RCI and learned quite a bit, but I don't know the first thing about II.  I'm sure they both have advantages in some situations.

A couple of the features of RCI Weeks that I find useful...

1) Being able to deposit weeks as little as 14 days before check-in.
2) Trading power not being a factor within 45 days of check-in.

Does II have anything similar to those two things?

Are there any aspects of II that are unique compared to RCI?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 23, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> 2) Trading power not being a factor within 45 days of check-in.
> 
> Does II have anything similar to those two things?



True of II also, but it is 60 days there. Or probably 59 days.

Sheila


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 23, 2010)

It looks like #1 is true on II as well, although things deposited 14-59 days out can only be exchanged for other units 14-59 days out.  Sounds very fair.

I'll definitely have to look closer at II.


----------



## LLW (Jul 23, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Are there any aspects of II that are unique compared to RCI?



1. II's queue is in trade power order. RCI's is in order of when you get into line.
2. II has Starwood, Marriott, Hyatt, Manhattan Club penthouses. RCI has DVC, Hilton, Manhattan Club regular units.
3. II's like-for-like policy dictates that you can't request a size larger than your unit (except if the desired resort only has the larger size). But you can see and book them on line if you have enough trade power.
At RCI, you can??


----------



## Judy (Aug 2, 2010)

LLW said:


> 1. II's queue is in trade power order. RCI's is in order of when you get into line.


But with RCI, unless you have sufficient trading power, you don't get into line at all, even if you put in an ongoing search.


----------



## plaidbox (Aug 2, 2010)

*What about weeks that trade with BOTH RCI and II?*

Hello!  I am a new timeshare owner and new to this forum, so sorry if this is in the wrong placement or this question is answered elsewhere, I'm still figuring it out.

If I have a week that trades with both RCI and II, can I register my week with both and search for exchanges with both and then use it as best suites me?  Or, am I only able to register my week with one company?

Thanks!

Dainelle


----------



## exyeh (Aug 2, 2010)

Denise,  About this quote:

However - I have traded into this resort twice using a 1 bdm. resale that has a MF of $611.25. Add my II membership at $48 a year, and my exchange fee of about $140, and my total cost was about $800 for a 2 bdm. at a prime resort. BTW - it's an easy trade, too.

May I ask if you did a deposit first or did instant search and exchange? Cause I am wondering how I can get a 2 bedrm Starwood with my 1 bedrm (LK) Starwood? Since II has a limit for exchange 1 to 1 not 1 to 2 bedrm? Also, Can I trade into prime time (summer), too?

Thank you for the help in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2010)

> Cause I am wondering how I can get a 2 bedrm Starwood with my 1 bedrm (LK) Starwood? Since II has a limit for exchange 1 to 1 not 1 to 2 bedrm?



The "1 for 1" rule ionly applies to "ongoing requests".  With "instant online exchanges", you can exchange into anything you can "see" when you do an online search. 



> Also, Can I trade into prime time (summer), too?



Starwood tries to avoid depositing high season weeks, so it's possible, but not likely to get a summer week with an "instant online exchange." During the summer there is more demand than supply, and very few weeks make it through to the online inventory.  During high season, you are much more likely to get a trade with an "ongoing request" placed 12 mos. or more out.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Yes but you can only use it once with one or the other*



plaidbox said:


> Hello!  I am a new timeshare owner and new to this forum, so sorry if this is in the wrong placement or this question is answered elsewhere, I'm still figuring it out.
> 
> If I have a week that trades with both RCI and II, can I register my week with both and search for exchanges with both and then use it as best suites me?  Or, am I only able to register my week with one company?
> 
> ...



Yes. But of course you can only trade your week once each use period. You really need two years to have one to use in each system. That is exactly what we did for a decade - deposit the same week with both II & RCI - to clearly establish to our satisfaction that II consistently failed to provide an equal or better trade while RCI accomplished it easily time after time. Once we converted to a corporate II account (free - saved us the annual II fee) and using points II suddenly came through and we got 2 weeks for one out of our points (from the same week we had been depositing & getting nothing acceptable for) using II. The bottom line - we were foolish to be paying members of II as it is clear they give priority to the corporate accounts. The paying member comes last at II - years of tests prove it beyond a doubt. 

But you can use the same resort/week with both companies.


----------



## davhu1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have two units that I have deposited in both II and RCI in different years.

RCI inventory is better for planning ahead and II is better for about 90 days of less.  I also seem to get better unit (quality) from RCI.


----------



## babyman24 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Interval exchanges*

I have a 5 star resort in Kona Coast II but can never seem to get anything equivalent thru Interval during non-school weeks of Summer. I end up with losing my week or places like Ramona,Ca. for Thanksgiving. What exchange co. should I use?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2010)

babyman24 said:


> I have a 5 star resort in Kona Coast II but can never seem to get anything equivalent thru Interval during non-school weeks of Summer. I end up with losing my week or places like Ramona,Ca. for Thanksgiving. What exchange co. should I use?



Are you putting in an ongoing request at least 12 mos. out, for a wide range of dates and resorts?


----------



## RIMike (Aug 11, 2010)

*That is what I did....*



julienjay said:


> I have a timeshare that trades with Interval but am wondering if I should pick up another one that trades with RCI. Could you give me your thoughts on that? What am I missing by NOT being a part of RCI?



While I have had very good success with II and trade with them most often, I did purchase a TS that is RCI affiliated because I wanted access to RCI's larger inventory.

I think II has overall better quality, but RCI has more locations.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 11, 2010)

I didn't know you can deposit the same week in multiple exchange companies? How does that work? I thought once you deposited a week, the exchange company put it out for grabs. How can more than one company do that with on e week?

So, I can deposit a week with a number of companies at the same time and whoever comes up with a match 1st get's my exchange? Than, how do you cnacel the other searches, or do you ler them just expire?


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 11, 2010)

julienjay said:


> I have a timeshare that trades with Interval but am wondering if I should pick up another one that trades with RCI. Could you give me your thoughts on that? What am I missing by NOT being a part of RCI?



IMHO, unless you're in RCI points, RCI isn't that great of an option. With point you know what you can get. With weeks there's always the specter of RCI rentals. I've read to many complaints on TUG about RCI's poor availability, despite the huge advantage they have over Interval with number of resorts, from RCI weeks owners.

We have two resorts that exchange through RCI. One is weeks, the other is a Hilton resort that utilizes points. I allowed our weeks membership to expire as I didn't feel I'd get any value out of paying the MF's, RCI membership fee and RCI's exchange fee's, which are about $30 higher than Interval's.

IMHO, if you're already in I.I., cut your expenses and stick with I.I. resorts or, buy one that's dual affiliated so you can try out RCI and jump back to Interval if it doesn't work out. As for me, I'm perfectly content with the exchanges I get through Interval.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2010)

While I keep hearing that RCI Points and II are better than RCI Weeks, I really think it's an individual preference.  Right now, I only have an RCI Weeks account.  I should have an RCI Points account in a couple weeks and may get an II account later this year, but in the meantime a couple people have given me access to their RCI Points and II accounts to look around.  I've been less than impressed.

With RCI Weeks, I've found a tremendous amount of stuff that works good for me.  In the two months since I got started, I've already done six RCI Weeks Exchanges, booked six Extra Vacations (five on sale), and rented one week from another owner.

During that same time, I've had a hard time finding much that I would have been interested in on RCI Points or II.  I find them much harder to search, too.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 11, 2010)

mpumilia said:


> I didn't know you can deposit the same week in multiple exchange companies? How does that work? I thought once you deposited a week, the exchange company put it out for grabs.



your original thought is correct.

you can *register* a week with both companies but you can only *deposit* a specific week with one company.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 11, 2010)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




MichaelColey said:


> I really think it's an individual preference.


You are correct, sir. 

It's only natural for people to stick up for their own preferences, even (especially?) on TUG-BBS. 

As a result, there frequently is a _My Dog's Better Than Your Dog_ flavor to some of the TUG-BBS entries -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Aug 11, 2010)

*Let me guess*

With RCI points you don't have to worry aboutr rentals because RCI points resorts' units  are from converted weeks at weeks resorts where the prime week owners do not convert(by and large), but use or rent themselves. The converted dog weeks are worth renting for RCI. With the weeks resorts uninformed weeks owners deposit their prime weeks for exchange some of which are siphoned off for RCI rentals.


----------



## JDF (Aug 12, 2010)

e.bram said:


> With RCI points you don't have to worry aboutr rentals because RCI points resorts' units  are from converted weeks at weeks resorts where the prime week owners do not convert(by and large), but use or rent themselves. The converted dog weeks are worth renting for RCI. With the weeks resorts uninformed weeks owners deposit their prime weeks for exchange some of which are siphoned off for RCI rentals.



That's how I see it, but then I would be classified as another II apoligist! 

With RCI:
      Exchange first= exchanger remorse
      Ethics=none

With II:
       Instant exchange
       Request first
       Deposit first
       Visibility for exchange values (using getaway rental rates)
       Ethics (there is at least some evidence they may have some)

Is there really any comparision!

I get excellent trades using II. My total cost including exchange fee is $458.00. The rental value of my unit a month from check-in was $609. Last year I exchanged to The Gulf at Galveston 2 bd L/O, rental value $ 812. This year to Marriotts Grand Chateau 3 bd L/O, rental value? A 2 bd. was 797.00.

The problem I have is that I miss using my home resort! Timesharing is the pitts!


----------



## Mjasp (Aug 12, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Maybe in that one case, and of course a few others could be found, a trade makes sense but that is far from the norm. I'm speaking more of the current example of Suites at Polo Towers, Las Vegas - which are on a week Getaway for 1 bedroom, full kitchen $332!  Compare that to the annual fee, trade fee & membership. And there are hundreds of them all over the map.  Why trade to any of those?
> 
> Owning week(s) to trade has always been a borderline idea and now makes no sense at all. The ability to trade if a change is needed on occasion is fine - but as a plan it is a loser.  That applies to RCI, II and most others.
> 
> When we were going to Atlantis trading was nearly impossible while a LMR was easily found (meaning $100/night or less). If you don't need to trade there were does it make sense? Usually it doesn't.  bv



That is the reason I always wonder why someone would buy more than one TS.  Once you buy a TS and join RCI or II you can always get a getaway for at least the price of MF or cheaper whenever you want, with no obligation.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 12, 2010)

Mjasp said:


> That is the reason I always wonder why someone would buy more than one TS. Once you buy a TS and join RCI or II you can always get a getaway for at least the price of MF or cheaper whenever you want, with no obligation.


That's not always the case.  I can exchange into 2BR units in Hawaii and some of the nicer 2BR and 3BR units in Orlando and elsewhere, and even DVC or Manhattan Club if I'm open on my dates.  Many of these cost $1000 and up as a getaway, but if I exchange into them it only costs me about $500 or $600.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

agreed mike - when i trade its usually less than getaways or extra vacations. not always, but most of the time.


----------



## Judy (Aug 15, 2010)

chalee94 said:


> your original thought is correct.
> 
> you can *register* a week with both companies but you can only *deposit* a specific week with one company.



But you can do a "request first" with multiple exchange companies, assuming that those companies offer "request first".  Of course you have to keep an eye on your requests and be sure that when one of them confirms, you cancel the rest.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 16, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Yes. But of course you can only trade your week once each use period. You really need two years to have one to use in each system. That is exactly what we did for a decade - deposit the same week with both II & RCI - to clearly establish to our satisfaction that II consistently failed to provide an equal or better trade while RCI accomplished it easily time after time. Once we converted to a corporate II account (free - saved us the annual II fee) and using points II suddenly came through and we got 2 weeks for one out of our points (from the same week we had been depositing & getting nothing acceptable for) using II. The bottom line - we were foolish to be paying members of II as it is clear they give priority to the corporate accounts. The paying member comes last at II - years of tests prove it beyond a doubt.
> 
> But you can use the same resort/week with both companies.



How do you get a corporate II account?  thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2010)

frank808 said:


> How do you get a corporate II account?  thank you



Some systems offer a cooperate acct. if you buy from the developer and/or join the developer's club.  Otherwise, you can't get one.  In most cases, it's not really "free" because you pay for it with your corporate membership fees.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 16, 2010)

frank808 said:


> How do you get a corporate II account?  thank you



What Denise said. While technically not "free" a corporate account costs us nothing over what we would pay for our membership in the system that offers it. We do not have to write a check to II yet get incredibly improved functionality from that system unavailable to those that pay!  It makes no sense but that is the way II has decided to run their program. The corporate clients win while the individual members get the leftovers.  Now hat we know the trick we only regret the waste of all those years of membership fees to II for virtually zero value in return.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 7, 2010)

I get it.  Just like buying into a Wyndham property I get an RCI account included.  What properties give you a corporate II account?  thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2010)

Starwood (Westin and Sheraton) is one company that does if you buy from the developer or buy a "mandatory" week (a week in the "club.")

But I wouldn't consider this a selling point because they won't let you use it for other deposits (outside the club deposits.)


----------



## seema (Sep 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Starwood (Westin and Sheraton) is one company that does if you buy from the developer or buy a "mandatory" week (a week in the "club.")



Diamond Resort International.

Perhaps, Marriott Vacation Club International - with their new points system.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 8, 2010)

frank808 said:


> Just like buying into a Wyndham property I get an RCI account included.



There are several Wyndham resorts that used to come with an II account if it was your first Wyndham purchase.  Maybe some still do although recent online discussion indicates that Wyndham is trying to move to all RCI.  At some of these resorts you may now have a choice of either II or RCI.  I am not sure what happens if one would buy resale, as a first Wyndham purchase, 
deed(s) that are in an account that already has an II membership.


----------

